# Open House pictures **lots of pictures**



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww cool piccies, haha Sonny is so cute!!!


----------



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

someones atleast half belgian *hugs* i luv belgians and belgian crosses


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Looks like you guys had fun! :]


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

yeah I guess we had fun lol
Not at that barn anymore so yeah lol

amanda, yep he's half Belgian (can ya guess what the other half is?)


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

what a fun day !!!


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

is he a Belgian/qh? cute pics!


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

no he's a Belgian/Appaloosa (thought his hind-quarters would give it away hehe)


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Got to love those draft crosses :wink:


----------

